
Why your house is a terrible investment - shubhamjain
http://jlcollinsnh.com/2013/05/29/why-your-house-is-a-terrible-investment/the
======
trebor
The URL is incorrect. Should be: [http://jlcollinsnh.com/2013/05/29/why-your-
house-is-a-terrib...](http://jlcollinsnh.com/2013/05/29/why-your-house-is-a-
terrible-investment)

------
DrScump
Note that this is from May 2013. Real estate values in my area (and many
others) have appreciated substantially since then.

------
sharemywin
buying a house is the worst investing besides renting.

